# UK spouse visa accommodation letter



## FlutraKrasniqi* (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have read many threads on here about the process of the UK spouse visa and found all of them extremely helpful. Me and my husband will hopefully, be submitting his supporting documents in the next 2 weeks.

My mother has written an accommodation letter and just wanted some advice as to if the letter is ok and if i need to add/removed anything!



Dear entry clearence officer,

I, (mothers name) would like to confirm that I am more than happy for my daughter (My name and her husband (his name)
to stay with me in my home for as long as they like.
Me and my children are very keen for (husband name) to join us in our family home as we get on extremely well with him and he will be greeted very warmly. 
My flat will not be overcrowded by our daughter and son-in-law living here with us. We have provided photographs of our home as well as 2 letter's from our housing company stating that my home is large enough to house up to 6 people as well as a letter confirming that our rent is up to date. I have also attached the tenancy agreement. In my home, there are 3 double bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, large kitchen and a living room as well as a wide and big corridor. 



If you have any questions please don't hesitate to contact me on: 

Kind regards,

(mum name)

Signed, (mum will sign)



_________________________


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If they are renting you need a letter from the landlord, not the mother.


----------



## FlutraKrasniqi* (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi Nyclon, 

We don't have a landlord we rent from a housing association company, the only letter they said that they can give us is one that state's there is enough room for 6 people at my flat and also my mother's name is on the tenency agreement. 



nyclon said:


> If they are renting you need a letter from the landlord, not the mother.


----------



## Khan1990 (Jun 13, 2019)

FlutraKrasniqi* said:


> Hi Nyclon,
> 
> We don't have a landlord we rent from a housing association company, the only letter they said that they can give us is one that state's there is enough room for 6 people at my flat and also my mother's name is on the tenency agreement.


Hi FlutraKrasniqi,

I am in a similar situation whilst applying for a spouse visa extension, the housing association said they write no such letters giving permission to stay at a property, but best can write a letter confirming the name of tenants on the tenancy agreement and number of rooms in the property. 

How did your application go, were you successful without a letter for the HA giving permission?

Thank you.


----------



## hasiqbal76 (Nov 27, 2015)

Khan1990 said:


> Hi FlutraKrasniqi,
> 
> I am in a similar situation whilst applying for a spouse visa extension, the housing association said they write no such letters giving permission to stay at a property, but best can write a letter confirming the name of tenants on the tenancy agreement and number of rooms in the property.
> 
> ...



the housing requirement is to ensure that there is no over crowding , as long you have sufficient rooms to cover the number of people ( there is a table you can find online eg. children under 10 count as 0.5 etc and this is mentioned somewhere application via letter from the landlord/housing association or property inspection report from a estate agency then it will be sufficient


----------



## Khan1990 (Jun 13, 2019)

hasiqbal76 said:


> the housing requirement is to ensure that there is no over crowding , as long you have sufficient rooms to cover the number of people ( there is a table you can find online eg. children under 10 count as 0.5 etc and this is mentioned somewhere application via letter from the landlord/housing association or property inspection report from a estate agency then it will be sufficient


Hi Hasiqbal,

We will get a property inspection report to show no overcrowding, but the housing association (landlords) refuse to write a letter giving us permission to stay there (i have lived there since my parents moved in and my husband for the last 2.5 years), saying they write no such letters. They said at most they can write a letter stating the tenants (my parents) and type of tenancy agreement and dates, number of bedrooms.


----------



## M S Ahmed (May 23, 2021)

Khan1990 said:


> Hi Hasiqbal,
> 
> We will get a property inspection report to show no overcrowding, but the housing association (landlords) refuse to write a letter giving us permission to stay there (i have lived there since my parents moved in and my husband for the last 2.5 years), saying they write no such letters. They said at most they can write a letter stating the tenants (my parents) and type of tenancy agreement and dates, number of bedrooms.


----------



## M S Ahmed (May 23, 2021)

Some of the Housing Association do not provide property inspection report for UKVI but you can try some independent company who provides the full report. You can try at www.propertyinspectionforimmigration.co.uk 
They got 94 five star in Google with no one or two stars! Good luck for the application.


----------

